# Looking For Economical Tormach Style Tooling



## totalperformance (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm about to start my first cnc conversion and I'm on a budget. If any knows where to get TTS style tooling please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gt40 (Mar 10, 2015)

What mill are you running?


----------



## totalperformance (Mar 10, 2015)

G0704


----------



## ronboult (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi total performance
I purchased most of my TTS tooling from LMS in Usa and bsello168 (YS Tools) on ebay. The bsello ebay site list Er32, 25 &20 collet chucks with the locating flange. I have bought from them and are really pleased with the quality. I also bought 50mm facemills and they were able to supply TTS 22mm arbors to suit. Excellent ebay trader
Ron

Edit ebay address for bsello
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261162942451?nav=SEARCH


----------



## totalperformance (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you I'll check it out.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 11, 2015)

Darkon in Nanaimo, Canada British Columbia*, *, sells the ER20 collet chucks for $41 singly and as little as $30 ea. in 20 packs.  The ER32 chucks are $56 ea. Tormach in Waunakee, WI sells the individual ER chucks for for $35 ea. ER collets are readily available for good prices on eBay.
Tormach sells an 3/4" R8 collet for their TTS but it will work with most mills.  The face of their collet is ground down to provide clearance so the TTS tooling will register on the spindle face.  It also has a second keyway to balance the collet when running at 10,000 RPM but that is not necessary for lower spindle speeds.  They have a white paper that describes the procedure for truing the spindle face, if necessary.  I bought a Crawford 3/4" R8 collet (because of better stated runout spec.) and ground the face down so the tool holder seats on the spindle and it works well in my old mill/drill.
I found collets on eBay.  I bought a full Chinese set at a good price.  They measured as good for runout as the collets received with the Tormach TTS.  But as always, buyer beware.  There are also a lot of used and new name brand collets there.


----------



## vertcnc (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a bunch of Tormach Tooling listed on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tormach-TTS...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234db08c71


----------



## ronboult (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi vertcnc
Have sent you a message via eBay
Ron


----------



## GLCarlson (Mar 23, 2015)

ronboult said:


> Hi total performance
> I purchased most of my TTS tooling from LMS in Usa and bsello168 (YS Tools) on ebay. The bsello ebay site list Er32, 25 &20 collet chucks with the locating flange. I have bought from them and are really pleased with the quality. I also bought 50mm facemills and they were able to supply TTS 22mm arbors to suit. Excellent ebay trader
> Ron
> 
> ...


Many people on the Tormach forums have looked at the YSTools holders. Haven't seen any significant negative comments.


----------

